# Want a d&c after 15w loss...is this doable??



## jainabean5

I miscarried at 15w5d and found out at 18w5d. I REALLY want a D&C (I know I can't emotionally deal with induced labor, and I know I can't see her.) 

Have any of you had D&C's late? Experiences? Opinions? Advice? I'm scared of complications like Asherman's, so I'd like to have an ultrasound guided D&C...don't know if that's even possible. I live in wyoming and no one in my town will do a D&C, so I have to go to a clinic in Salt Lake. Is it possible to call a hospital in SLC and ask if they could do the D&C? I'm extremely afraid of bleeding since my placenta is very large. I'm also nervous because I've been very inactive during this pregnancy due to a subchorionic hematoma very early on. Will my heart be OK with anesthesia? I'm also a huge worrier/scaredy cat haha. 

This will be my third miscarriage although the other 2 were very early. 6 weeks and 4 weeks. We were so hopeful with this one. My heart goes out to all of you who have lost babies. 

Thanks in advance for your help! XO

Jana


----------



## nicksi27

Im so sorry for your loss its heartbreaking. Sorry i cant really offer any advice about the D&C - i lost my baby at 20 weeks and was told there was no way i could have a D&C because the baby would be too big. Im sure ive read that ladies on here have lost babies at around 15 weeks and had D&Cs though. I suppose you can always ring another hospital and get a second opinion but just be prepared that they may not allow it. i felt like you, i felt like that there was no way i could go through a labour and i couldnt see my baby. I was screaming at the nurses that making me go through a labour is just evil but now im happy i met my son. Sending you lots of hugs. xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I think at this point what is called a D&E is most likely done, cause the baby is to big for a D&C. I lost my Ava at 20 weeks and I refused the D&E I gave birth to her and that was what I wanted/ If I was you I would call my doctor and ask him/them about the D&C or the D&E, they should have told you what was/ has to be done. D&E is performed under anesthesia. I pray you get some guidance on this and please don't be afraid I am sure your heart will be fine under anesthesia. A choice needs to be made soon.
XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ClaireRSA

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I had one last December at about 15-16 weeks as here in South Africa they do not do D&E's (I have no idea why - as that is what I had asked for). My doctors did say that it would be a lot harder for them to do a D&C at that late stage but the procedure went ok. It was also my third loss. Be strong, and I'm here if you want to chat!


----------



## TwoRdue

Sorry for your loss! I lost my twins at 7. weeks 5 days and they said that they could not do anything as it can cause scaring meaning that with the next pregnancy there is a higher risk of another miscarriage so as hard as it was it was a better choice.. really think about what you want as d&e and d&c can come with long term problems.. best of luck.x


----------



## kiki04

I lost my daughter at 16 weeks 6 days, but her heart had stopped a few days earlier and I had a D&E as that is all that was offered to me. When I found out I could have delivered her I have been living in devastation ever since knowing I could have held her and seen her even if just for a second :(

There were no complications and I healed just fine physically, but emotionally, I would have preferred the induction :(


----------



## TwoRdue

kiki04 said:


> I lost my daughter at 16 weeks 6 days, but her heart had stopped a few days earlier and I had a D&E as that is all that was offered to me. When I found out I could have delivered her I have been living in devastation ever since knowing I could have held her and seen her even if just for a second :(
> 
> There were no complications and I healed just fine physically, but emotionally, I would have preferred the induction :(

Im sorry for your loss.. I would have thought the doctors would have given you that option as its a preferable for them! I am glad that I got to give birth to my boys as it made me feel closer to them but when I first had them I could not look and took me a couple of before I asked the mid wife to bring them to me. It was a moment I will never forget and I cry constantly when the were taken for test, it took five days to get them back home.


----------



## Andypanda6570

kiki04 said:


> I lost my daughter at 16 weeks 6 days, but her heart had stopped a few days earlier and I had a D&E as that is all that was offered to me. When I found out I could have delivered her I have been living in devastation ever since knowing I could have held her and seen her even if just for a second :(
> 
> There were no complications and I healed just fine physically, but emotionally, I would have preferred the induction :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I was not given a choice either, I took matters into my own hands and I could have died. Don't ever feel bad it was what had to be done.. XOOXOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

